# Port clinton or catawba shores



## lookingforwalleye45 (Sep 19, 2011)

Any walleye or perch being caught off of Port clinton or catawba shores or piers?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Heard they're starting to get them off Huron. Time to get going. Waters dirty. Take some noise-makers.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Getting perch at catawba island state park... i havent been out in the evening for eye's.


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

Fished Catawba & Lakeside Sunday night with nothing to show for it except one white bass @ Lakeside. Got one off the West wall @ Huron last night. Fished Huron from 9P - 1AM. Had one other fish on but lost it. Only action came around 9:30 - 10PM. Threw HJ's and Reef Runners in a lot of different colors but both bites came on a Blue Hawaiian reef runner.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Contemplating on going up to catawba tonight doing some casting and possibly slip bobber for some perchys....anyone plan on going..


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone been out to Metzgers pier lately?


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

caught this one off catawba around dusk...22 inches on a reef runner


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice job FishHunter.Stopped at Luna Pier saturday for a look. Water was WAY up but dirty. Not chocolate, but muddy looking. They still gotta eat though. Hows the clarity out east? With daylight savings this weekend, its time to get out.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

me and thistubes4u are heading up to catawba tonight to try our luck for some eyes.....anyone feels like joining us we will be prolly the only two goof balls up there haha....if ur local.....BRING US SOME COFFEE!!!!! we will be freezing hahah!


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

heading out to catawba shores right now bringing the reef runners and jerks


----------



## whitefishbay43 (Jul 16, 2011)

How was the fishing ive been perching there for a few week last two times out didnt get a bite but did get a limit 2 weeks ago on pier


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone go up to the island this weekend...have more eyes moved further west?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

We were supposed to go today and my Buddy had to take his Dad to the doctors Were heading to Lakeside. Even in the high SW winds we should have been allright. Hopefully we'll get there within the next 2 days, and I'll post Was gonna go to Luna Pier tonight instead, but the high winds kept me home


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

FishHunter88 said:


> Anyone go up to the island this weekend...have more eyes moved further west?


Its not so much further west as further towards shore.Getting them in boats right off shore, just outside casting distance


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Fished Lakeside tonight till 8:30 Got Nada. Saw 2 fish caught. Nice fish though. Waters dirty


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Was just curious what series reefs are you guys throwing thanks in advance

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Midnight'Eyes (Nov 6, 2011)

Fished Mazurki last night until 9:10 pm. Nada! Lakeside crowded.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

47dipseydivers said:


> Was just curious what series reefs are you guys throwing thanks in advance
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Ripsticks and huskyjerks in 10 to 14 seem to be the favorites at lakeside. Differant lures at differant places. Depends on water depth. Bombers off the beach at Catawba and Luna Pier,


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

We were out Saturday night from boat. First time we've ever tried. Started up toward lakeside pier in front of that barge wall. Saw one caught there. We put in at Mazurick so we figured we would try the rocks there on the way back. There were 5 or 6 guys fishing there. We did see 1 other caught from a boat. Looking for any tips you could give if I decide to come back up. I Fish Indian lake a majority of the time using smithwick rogues. We use either a slow retrieve or rerieve with and occasional jerk. Are these similar techniques that you guys use up here. Would really appreciate some pointers if ya have some


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Pretty good chance I will try for eyes tomorrow night...how is the weather going to be up there tomorrow anyone from up there? I would appreciate it...going to gander to stock up on some runners tomorrow should be a nice trip...but hopefully not wasted


----------

